# Excel copied items cut off when pasted to Word



## Delfinus25

I have one user who is encountering this issue, and I cannot duplicate on my machine (we have same Excel version, Word version, patches, etc.  Using Office 2013)

When she copies from Excel and pastes to WORD as a picture, the image is cut off.  It doesn't matter if she copies 1 column or 20, the right side is missing.  It is only happening when coming from Excel - pasting an image from anywhere else works correctly.

We have tried the following:
Change column #
Change line spacing
Changing crop size
Copy as a picture from Excel
Changing Smart Cut & Paste settings
Disabling hardware graphics acceleration

What am I missing?

Thanks!


----------



## SpillerBD

As an Image, she is using the Snipping Tool from within Word?


----------



## Delfinus25

No.  She highlights a group of cells in Excel, right click - copies.
Goes into word and right click - Paste As Picture.


----------



## Delfinus25

I have tried several other changes included telling Excel not to compress images, and changing the default target output, but still no luck.

Any suggestions on this issue?


----------



## SpillerBD

I do get some behavior like what you describe when working with multiple columns on the page or section...


----------



## phaizer

I am dealing with the exact same issue.
It is endlessly frustrating.
Restarting the computer temporarily resolves the issue for me, but the issue invariably comes back.


----------



## HACZN12

Im dealing with the same issue now, has no one found a solution? ******* fustrating to work with..


----------



## Delfinus25

I have never figured out a resolution.  Sometimes an Office Repair helps, sometimes a computer restart helps, but usually it's just a waiting game until it stops doing it.   And you are right - it's VERY frustrating to work with.   Generally I just use a snipping tool or the built in snip (Win Shift S) now, and those seem to paste in correctly.


----------



## Macropod

This may actually be a display driver issue, with the driver not supplying the correct data to the Windows clipboard. As a workaround (pending a driver or other update), you may try copying a larger area, then using Word's cropping tool to remove any excess from whatever gets pasted.


----------



## Orson1982

I'm not sure what everyone else's set-up is like, but I'm using a laptop with a docking station and a second monitor, and I've (only recently after much annoyance) found that un-docking from the station and just using it as a normal laptop while cutting and pasting works.


----------

